# Giddy-up Cowboys



## MSnowy (Jun 28, 2015)

The local fairground hosted a rodeo today, so I figured it was good chance to dust of my Nikon 200mm-400mm.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2015)

Nicely done; excellent timing!


----------



## BillM (Jun 28, 2015)

GREAT set MIke !!!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 28, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done; excellent timing!



Thanks John


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 28, 2015)

BillM said:


> GREAT set MIke !!!!!



Thanks Bill it was nice to get some pictures of something other then the local birds.


----------



## baturn (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice captures!
Bull riders are f'n crazy.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 29, 2015)

Caught at the right time.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 29, 2015)

Excellent set! Haven't been to a rodeo in forever. When I get back to Idaho, that'll be the first thing I try to do.


----------



## Jasii (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice series, Shot well and made for a very enjoyable viewing, seems like a few were nasty falls, you shot any while they were down? We have something similar here, a cattle fair here in Punjab where we have events called as "Rural Olympics" Will try and dig out some pld pics from last year.
TFS.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 29, 2015)

baturn said:


> Very nice captures!
> Bull riders are f'n crazy.





AlanKlein said:


> Caught at the right time.



Thanks.  Yes I guess a little crazy. These guys were taking a good beating.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 29, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Excellent set! Haven't been to a rodeo in forever. When I get back to Idaho, that'll be the first thing I try to do.



Thanks. We dont have many rodeos around here. This was the 3rd time I've been to one and it was fun even in the rain.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 29, 2015)

Jasii said:


> Nice series, Shot well and made for a very enjoyable viewing, seems like a few were nasty falls, you shot any while they were down? We have something similar here, a cattle fair here in Punjab where we have events called as "Rural Olympics" Will try and dig out some pld pics from last year.
> TFS.



Thank you. I didn't get any while they were down. This was close to down.


----------



## funwitha7d (Jun 29, 2015)

you have some cracking good shots and as above, the timing is fantastic, you must know this sport very well


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 29, 2015)

funwitha7d said:


> you have some cracking good shots and as above, the timing is fantastic, you must know this sport very well



Thank you. Actually this was only my 3rd time being at a rodeo. I know very little about rodeos or horses. I just kind of watched for a little while then gave it a go.


----------



## funwitha7d (Jun 29, 2015)

well that's very impressive


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 7, 2015)

Awesome shots, I bet that was a fun time too!


----------

